# chicago predraft camp



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Teams

http://nbadraft.net/2002predraftcamp.htm






2002 NBA Predraft Camp


2002 Chicago PreDraft Rosters

TEAM #1 

22 - Brown, Brian (Ohio State) 
46 - Butler, Rasual (LaSalle)
29 - Hancock, Damon (SMU)
45 - Harrington, Greg (Tulsa)
58 - Haslem, Udonis (Florida)
71 - Jennings, Jason (Arkansas State)
72 - Jones, Lonnie (Ball State)
37 - McElroy, Immanuel (Cincinnati)
60 - McGhee, Aaron (Oklahoma)
16 - Parker, Smush (Fordham)
64 - Roberts, Rolan (Southern Illinois)

TEAM #2 

18 - Bremer, J.R. (St. Bonaventure)
68 - Christoffersen, Chris (Oregon)
33 - Dawson, Craig (Wake Forest)
55 - Edwards, Corsley (Central Connecticut St.)
9 - Henry, Cordell (Marquette)
59 - Humphrey, Ryan (Notre Dame)
12 - Maddox, Tito (Fresno State)
78 - Sales, Brooks (Villanova)
79 - Sheinfeld, Israel (Wright State)
28 - Thomas, Jobey (UNC Charlotte)
43 - Yarbrough, Vincent (Tennessee)

TEAM #3

31 - Barnes, Matt (UCLA)
4 - Chatman, Mire (Texas Pan Am)
70 - Fehse, Peter (SV Halle, Germany)
8 - Grundy, Anthony (NC State)
73 - Kasun, Mario (Gonzaga)
11 - Logan, Steve (Cincinnati)
76 - Lyde, Kevin (Temple) 
65 - Massie, Chris (Memphis)
23 - Mouton, Byron (Maryland)
25 - Recker, Luke (Iowa)
42 - Slay, Tamar (Marshall)

TEAM #4

81 - Burgess, Chris (Utah)
19 - Cooke, Lenny (Central Flint HS)
57 - Evans, Reggie (Iowa)
34 - Holcomb, Randy (San Diego State)
75 - Lasege, Muhammed (Louisville)
38 - Mims, Elvin (Southern Missippi)
14 - Parmer, Marlon (New Mexico)
27 - Savovic, Predrag (Hawaii)
62 - Songaila, Darius (Wake Forest)
17 - Taylor, Marcus (Michigan State)

TEAM #5

67 - Archibald, Robert (Illinois)
3 - Baker, Maurice (Oklahoma State)
54 - Benson, Lee (Brown Mackie JC)
6 - Dupay, Teddy (Florida)
56 - Ellis, Andy (Texas Tech)
30 - Graves, David (Notre Dame)
21 - Jones, Fred (Oregon)
36 - Madison, Kei (Okaloosa-Walton)
77 - Okafor, Uche (Missouri)
15 - Pargo, Jennero (Arkansas)
41 - Shumpert, Preston (Syracuse)

TEAM #6

32 - Barton, Lubos (Valparaiso)
53 - Baxter, Lonny (Maryland)
80 - Bryan, Sylvere (Tampa)
7 - Greer, Lynn (Temple)
10 - Kennedy, Sean (Marist)
74 - Lang, Kris (North Carolina)
24 - Murray, Ronald (Shaw)
40 - Robinson, Travis (Jacksonville)
26 - Salmons, John (Miami)
61 - Sensley, Julian (Fresno State)
66 - Williams, George (Houston)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/story?id=1390654

Two years ago, it took Jamal Crawford all of a day and a half at the Chicago pre-draft camp to work his way into the top 10 of the 2000 NBA draft. Last year, Kirk Haston, Steven Hunter and Jeryl Sasser stuck around for the entire camp, stood out enough over the three days, and became first-round picks.

None of these players came into Chicago with much first-round hype, or left with complete games. But sometimes all it takes is one skill -- making shots, grabbing boards, dunking on the offensive backboard, hustling, being a superb athlete or just playing big -- to jump into the first round. And, while it might not be fair to the players gathered in Chicago this week, the reality is a number of coaches and general managers are getting their first snapshots of players.

It doesn't matter that many of these players have been scouted throughout their careers, specifically the past season. What matters most this month is what happens over the next five days at the Moody Bible Institute. 

Chicago has become the ultimate tease for teams.

Starting Tuesday night and ending Friday, workouts and pickup games throughout each day carry more weight than they probably should. And that's why players like San Diego State's Randy Holcomb, fresh off a productive workout in Detroit, could be a candidate to leap into the first round.

That is, if he has a standout performance in Chicago.

"This is when these players seduce the coaches into taking them in the first round," said one Western Conference scout. "They won't seduce the scouts because they know the history of these guys. But coaches will see a player like Holcomb get an athletic tip dunk, a one-bounce dunk and start flipping through their notes to see, 'Who was that guy.'"

What makes the 2002 Chicago pre-draft camp even more important is the elimination of the Desert Classic in Tempe, Ariz. -- a camp for draft prospects that used to be held the first weekend of May. Aside from individual workouts for NBA teams, and the Portsmouth Invitational for seniors, this is the first and only group setting for potential first-round picks. 

Also adding to the importance of this week is the fact only the first 20 spots in the first round appear taken in some order. A few more could possibly open in the coming weeks if Stanford's Curtis Borchardt and Duke's Mike Dunleavy opt to return for their senior seasons. And the decision by Western Kentucky's Chris Marcus to return for his fourth season of eligibility opened up another first-round spot.

Picks from 21 through the rest of the draft could be decided by how someone plays in Chicago. That's why the borderline first-round players skipping Chicago could be taking a gamble -- players like Maryland's Juan Dixon, Stanford's Casey Jacobsen and Kentucky's Tayshaun Prince.

Chicago is where coaches can have a lot more say in the draft pick. A scout can analyze a player's game, but it's the coach who will see something a player does this week and envision it working in his system.

"They'll see a guy in this short window and see some toughness, his ability to defend and make athletic plays off the rim," said an Eastern Conference scout.

With the majority of the camp centered around scrimmages, a player has the ability to showcase his strengths. That's why Holcomb is such an interesting player heading into Chicago. He runs the court exceptionally well, and while he's not a great shooter, he can get to the basket and make plays. He'll usually end up around the basketball and won't shy away from trying to make something happen on the court. The book on him being an undersized power forward, or a not skilled enough small forward, might not hurt him with a head coach looking for someone with energy to come off the bench.

Notre Dame's Ryan Humphrey can also help himself by simply doing what comes naturally during a game. He could catch a coach's eye with his rebounding, bu will it be enough to improve his draft status? It's clear that coaches look for skilled players in the second round, someone who has a niche (see: rebounder or shooter). The same is true late in the first round, especially when it comes to playoff teams that don't need a player to come in right away and be a star.

A shooter like Hawaii's Predrag Savovic could help himself this week. He's a pure shooter, but he's thicker than most Europeans who have come through college and played small forward. He's already got NBA range on his jumper and been in college for five seasons, giving him ready-made experience for the league.

Arkansas State's Jason Jennings could create a buzz because he's a 7-footer. He's tall enough to stand out both literaly and with his low-post play. A few good days and he could easily be taken in the first round of a draft that lacks true centers.

Then there are the annual underclassmen testing their draft status in Chicago. This year, the players who still can change their minds are Virginia's Roger Mason Jr., and Michigan State's Marcus Taylor. Both need to play well just to keep their first-round chances alive. Neither is a lock for the first round and both are taking a gamble by staying in the draft. Jason Gardner arrived a year ago in Chicago with a similar rep as Mason and Taylor, only to decide his best option was to return to Arizona for his junior season.

Simply put, Chicago is where players create a buzz. And, like Crawford and Sasser, Miami's John Salmons could be the latest point guard to make a name for himself in Chicago with a buzz. 

Salmons didn't wow the teams at Portsmouth, but he has the overall skills to get into the first round. One scout thinks he's the best pure point guard in the draft. That's high praise considering this draft includes Duke's Jay Williams, Czech's Jiri Welsch, Gonzaga's Dan Dickau and Illinois' Frank Williams. The 6-7 Salmons could be the player coaches fall in love with because he can see over his defender, post up a point guard and make perimeter shots. He doesn't tend to make costly mistakes and posesses "point-guard plays,'' like looking to pass ahead, rebound and get the ball into the post.

The weekend will also be huge for Cincinnati's 6-1 point Steve Logan. He was one of the five finalists for the Wooden Award and no one doubts his heart, hustle and scoring ability. But they knock his size and he'll have to prove scouts wrong this weekend.

Injuries to Memphis' Kelly Wise, Oregon's Freddie Jones, USC's Sam Clancy and Alabama's Rod Grizzard have hurt their draft status and taken them out of the Chicago mix. Again, one player's misfortune could opens up a potential first-round spot -- if a couple of players can shine this week.

But in the end, the days spent in Chicago become more of a camp for the players on the bubble of the second round, or the player trying to solidify or steal a spot late in the first round.

"There are always two or three guys every year who become better players throughout the weekend in Chicago," said one Western Conference scout. "They get exposed to NBA coaching and that helps them. But they need to be athletic and have a special skill to stand out."

Andy Katz is a senior writer at ESPN.com. Katz covers the NBA draft for ESPN.com and ESPN. 


Very good article i thought. Anyone catch where some thing salmons is the best point guard in the draft? High praise isnt it? By some of the mentioned players not attending this camp, and as deep as this draft seems to be, i think that only helps us in the second round. Maybe someone that most people are picking for the first round, just might fall to us. Prince? Who knows!


----------



## Sep (Jun 5, 2002)

I think Krause deserves a little credit for squeezing an extra 2nd round pick out of Indiana in the Jalen Rose trade. It seems like there a whole bunch of solid players projected to slip into the 2nd round, and we can still take a flyer on a European project at #44, and hope he develops into something. 

Personally, I'm looking for us to pick up a solid backup center at #31. Dan Gadzuric is one name that comes to mind. I'm a little more cautious about the Euros (Fatih Solak or Lazaros Papadopoulos), after our experience with Dali. On the plus side, though, a 2nd round pick doesn't have a guaranteed contract, and we can pay him league minimum.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Camp delayed one more day. So we will have to wait until tomorrow. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.../cs-020604bulls.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

Travel Problems Delay Camp's Start

Already, this year's NBA predraft camp at Moody Bible Institute was expected to feature a shallower talent pool because of a new rule the NCAA passed last month. Now the camp is one day shorter because of the severe weather that hit the Chicago area Tuesday.

The night session that was to kick off the four-day event Tuesday was canceled because about half of the 65 players had travel delays. Chris Ekstrand, the editor of the NBA draft guide and coordinator of the camp, also said several general managers and team personnel directors were unable to fly to Chicago.

Drills and scrimmages will begin Wednesday.

Previously underclassmen could attend the camp, test their skills and return to school as long as they didn't hire an agent. Now players will be suspended an equal number of games played at the event—typically, three or four—if they choose to return to school.

The ruling has caused several underclassmen, including Ball State's Theron Smith, to drop out. Stanford's Casey Jacobsen previously had said he wouldn't attend the camp.

Still, players like Oregon guard Freddie Jones, Michigan State guard Marcus Taylor, Cincinnati guard Steve Logan and Notre Dame forward Ryan Humphrey are expected to be monitored closely this week.

Rockets to China: Houston is assembling a delegation to travel to China to discuss selecting 7-foot-5 Yao Ming with the first pick of the June 26 draft. Houston television station KRIV reported that general manager Carroll Dawson, coach Rudy Tomjanovich and team attorney Mike Goldberg could make the trip as early as this week.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

dickau is sitting out of chicago precamp. Is this a good thing or a bad thing? they say the camp is for "diamonds in the rough"

So that being the case and knowing many GMs still have unanswered questions about him, this might be a bad thing for him. If 3 or 4 people have a very good camp he could fall some. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/story?id=1391121


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

I actually agree with Dickau's decision. First his agent Mark Bartlestein is someone I have heard a few times on WSCR radio and he is in my opinion a cut above most other agents. Dickau had an exceptionally good college career and I think many fans over emphasize workouts and predraft camps. With rare exceptions, some one who has proved himself over the course of time in his college career has shown enough of himself to render a workout of minor importance. I am much more interested in how someone has conducted himself in college play, if he has played long enough, then a 3 or 4 day camp. In looking at various mock drafts, some have Dickau in mid first round or near lottery level. The buzz on him is very strong and he has an NBA future. Sometimes, an individual matchup against a lesser player, can soil a future. His character traits are strong and he has shown talent on the court. He will be long gone before our 2nd round pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nbadraft.net take on the players at the predraft camp

Quick rundown of players chances of improving their stock in Chicago enough to get drafted. 
COBD: (Chances of Being Drafted)

TEAM #1 

22 - Brown, Brian (Ohio State) -- Nothing flashy. Can run some point guard and plays very smart. COBD: low 
46 - Butler, Rasual (LaSalle) -- A scorer, but doesn't always make great decisions. Has good size and athleticism. COBD: decent
29 - Hancock, Damon (SMU) -- A big scoring point with not much strength COBD: low 
45 - Harrington, Greg (Tulsa) -- Smart player with not a lot of athleticism. COBD: low
58 - Haslem, Udonis (Florida) -- A college star lacking height. COBD: decent
71 - Jennings, Jason (Arkansas State) -- A classic late bloomer. Possibly the top overall talent in the camp. COBD: likely first rounder.
72 - Jones, Lonnie (Ball State) -- Has very good athleticism. Shotblocker. COBD: decent
37 - McElroy, Immanuel (Cincinnati) -- A small shooting guard, good athlete, defender. COBD: low
60 - McGhee, Aaron (Oklahoma) -- Undersized power forward with strength and touch. Dominated at Portsmouth. COBD: average
16 - Parker, Smush (Fordham) -- Young but talented point guard. COBD: good
64 - Roberts, Rolan (Southern Illinois) -- Undersized post player. Burly frame. COBD: low


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TEAM #2 

18 - Bremer, J.R. (St. Bonaventure) -- Competitive point with great strength and touch. COBD: good
68 - Christoffersen, Chris (Oregon) -- Extremely big, but very slow and mechanical. COBD: low
33 - Dawson, Craig (Wake Forest) -- Jerry Stackhouse's cousin. Has some athleticism, but lack of size really hurts him. COBD: low
55 - Edwards, Corsley (Central Connecticut St.) -- A Portsmouth addition. Camp has 66 players. COBD: low
9 - Henry, Cordell (Marquette) -- Small but competitive player with point guard skills. COBD: low
59 - Humphrey, Ryan (Notre Dame) -- One of the best overall athletes in camp. Could shoot way up. A tweener. COBD: good
12 - Maddox, Tito (Fresno State) -- Did not play in the minor leagues as planned. Had a standout freshman year, but off the court decisions leave his stock in question. COBD: good
78 - Sales, Brooks (Villanova) -- Doesn't stand out in any category, just has size. COBD: low
79 - Sheinfeld, Israel (Wright State) -- Like Maddox didn't play in college ball last year. Last noted being severely overweight. COBD: ?
28 - Thomas, Jobey (UNC Charlotte) -- An above average shooter, below average athlete. COBD: low
43 - Yarbrough, Vincent (Tennessee) -- Could really improve his status. Must show AGGRESSIVENESS. COBD: good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TEAM #3

31 - Barnes, Matt (UCLA) -- An athlete turned basketball player. Has really turned into a good shooter. Doesn't look pretty, but he's effective. COBD: good
4 - Chatman, Mire (Texas Pan Am) -- Has a buzz around him. Has very good athleticism and could move his stock up considerably if he plays well in camp. COBD: good
70 - Fehse, Peter (SV Halle, Germany) -- Very tall, very young, and very European. A bit of an unknown. COBD: ?
8 - Grundy, Anthony (NC State) -- Has incredibly long arms ALA Allen Iverson, the comparison ends there. COBD: low
73 - Kasun, Mario (Gonzaga) -- Gazuntite. COBD: ?
11 - Logan, Steve (Cincinnati) -- Definitely not 6-0. The low center of gravity and the crossover and quickness brings back memories of Tim Hardaway in his prime. COBD: high
76 - Lyde, Kevin (Temple) -- Looked out of shape much of his college career. Not much more than a huge body in the middle. COBD: low
65 - Massie, Chris (Memphis) -- Failed to live up to the Larry Johnson comparisons miserably. A ford truck with a pinto engine. COBD: low
23 - Mouton, Byron (Maryland) -- Shined in Portsmouth. A small 3. COBD: low
25 - Recker, Luke (Iowa) -- Heady player with shooting. But lacks quickness/athleticism. COBD: low
42 - Slay, Tamar (Marshall) -- Has very good talent and size. Consistency and discipline are in question. COBD: decent


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TEAM #4

81 - Burgess, Chris (Utah) -- One of those players who peaked in HS. Never found a groove in college. Adding the bulk killed his mobility. COBD: low
19 - Cooke, Lenny (Central Flint HS) -- Without a doubt one of the top athletes here. COBD: good
57 - Evans, Reggie (Iowa) -- Undersized PF with great intensity, banger. COBD: average
34 - Holcomb, Randy (San Diego State) -- A tweener but versus Duke looked like the most athletic player on the court. COBD: high
75 - Lasege, Muhammed (Louisville) -- Big man with good athleticism. Lacks much skill. COBD: low
38 - Mims, Elvin (Southern Mississippi) -- Played on a team with very little talent. Has great potential, arms, balance. COBD: high
14 - Parmer, Marlon (New Mexico) -- Point guard with good speed. COBD: low
27 - Savovic, Predrag (Hawaii) -- Eric Piatkowski revisited? Has the stroke, but lacks athleticism. COBD: high
62 - Songaila, Darius (Wake Forest) -- Very talented, skilled, intense big man. Could move into the first round. Lacks great quickness. COBD: high
17 - Taylor, Marcus (Michigan State) -- Said to be near lock to stay in the draft. Maybe he's already hired an agent. Could be in for a Jason Gardner type awakening. COBD: good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TEAM #5

67 - Archibald, Robert (Illinois) -- Has more size and strength than Ellis, but lacks the shooting touch. COBD: average
3 - Baker, Maurice (Oklahoma State) -- Injury really cost him. Very athletic PG who took games over on the college level. COBD: average
54 - Benson, Lee (Brown Mackie JC) -- Completely dominated Div 2 Juco ball. Already past his physical peak at 29. COBD: low
6 - Dupay, Teddy (Florida) -- Undersized. Incredible shooter, but lacks size/point skills. COBD: low
56 - Ellis, Andy (Texas Tech) -- A little soft, but has good size, shooting touch. COBD: average
30 - Graves, David (Notre Dame) -- Can shoot the ball, but lacks athleticism. COBD: low
21 - Jones, Fred (Oregon) -- Very athletic but small shooting guard. COBD: possible first rounder
36 - Madison, Kei (Okaloosa-Walton) -- Disciplinary problems could hurt his stock. Has first round ability. COBD: average
77 - Okafor, Uche (Missouri) -- Big and strong but very raw. COBD: low
15 - Pargo, Jennero (Arkansas) -- Competitve combo guard. Played point in Juco ball. COBD: average
41 - Shumpert, Preston (Syracuse) -- Unorthodox game. Excellent shooter, no athleticism. COBD: low


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TEAM #6

32 - Barton, Lubos (Valparaiso) -- Very fancy skills. Can handle the ball and shoot extremely well. Lacks toughness. COBD: good
53 - Baxter, Lonny (Maryland) -- Size and athleticism are really important on the next level. COBD: low
80 - Bryan, Sylvere (Tampa) -- Unknown division II guy. COBD: low
7 - Greer, Lynn (Temple) -- A star in college. Very quick. Scorer. Not much defense or strength. COBD: average
10 - Kennedy, Sean (Marist) -- Small hoops school point with fundamentals. COBD: low
74 - Lang, Kris (North Carolina) -- Bigman with limited athleticism. Decent offensive game. COBD: low
24 - Murray, Ronald (Shaw) -- Undersized 2 guard. Div II and streetball star. COBD: low
40 - Robinson, Travis (Jacksonville) -- athletic underclassman. COBD: low
26 - Salmons, John (Miami) -- Can run a team at 6-7. When do the Bulls pick in the second round? COBD: good
61 - Sensley, Julian (Fresno State) -- Has a lot of potential, but should go back to college. COBD: low
66 - Williams, George (Houston) -- Would be wise to return to Houston. COBD: low


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://nbadraft.net/2002predraftjyoung01.htm

Several Players Looking to Improve Draft Stock at Chicago


By Justin Young 
6/5/02

Every year during the Pre Draft Camp at Moody Bible College a handful of players improve their stock. Some improve it so much, they find themselves in the lottery. Here is a look at the potential draft day newsmakers. 

Team 1 

Brian Brown, Ohio State - At worst, Brown could play himself into a free agent or a training camp invitee. He has worked out with Denver. 

Udonis Haslem, Florida - Haslem has a lot to prove to the NBA since skipping on Portsmouth. His long arms and knack for the rebound will be his best asset. Danny Fortson has a job because of that. Haslem could be a bargain in the second round. 

Jason Jennings, Arkansas State - Jennings controls his own destiny. With fellow Sun Belt player Chris Marcus returning to school, Jennings finds himself higher on the depth charts at the center position. He will need to show his athleticism that he displayed while working out for Memphis. If so, he could be somewhere in mid first round. Centers tend to jump the most after these types of workouts. 

Aaron McGhee, Oklahoma - If he can continue the success he had at Portsmouth, McGhee could find himself in the mid to upper second round. He isn’t as tall as typical power forwards but he has heart, good defense and nice range on his shot. 

Smush Parker, Fordham - If he can prove he isn’t all playground and can actually run a NBA team, Parker’s stock will rise dramatically. Teams either love him or hate him. He needs to make teams become believers. Jamal Tinsley has transformed the Rucker park game into a true floor leader. Hopefully Parker took notice. 

Rolan Roberts, Southern Illinois - Roberts is another Portsmouth stud, a 6-6 power forward stud. He has nice hops and an aggressive game. But his size will make people think twice. Think Malik Rose. 

Team 2 

J.R. Bremer, St. Bonaventure - Bremer, the big time scoring combo guard, is hot. During his senior campaign he lit it up. He averaged 24.6 points per game. He can penetrate, he’s aggressive, he can see the floor. Plus he always played big against bigger opponents. Bremer has impressed every team he was worked out for so far. Those teams are Chicago, Memphis, Washington and Miami. All of those teams would take him high in the second round. But if he can put together a very solid Chicago performance, we could be talking about a first rounder here. 

Chris Christopherson, Oregon - What you see is what you get with Christopherson. He is an unathletic big man. That’s about it. Being 7-2 is his meal ticket. Ryan Humphrey, Notre Dame - Apparently Humphrey’s stock is at an all time high right now. The knock against him is his inconsistency. But right now he is playing his best basketball. His ceiling could be the top of the second round at best. 

Tito Maddox, Fresno State - This will be the first time teams and the rest of the basketball world will be seeing Maddox in a long time. He needs Chicago probably more than anybody else. If things didn’t get complicated while he was at Fresno State, we could be talking about a lottery pick in 2003. But life isn’t always perfect. Maddox is a very versatile point guard who sees the floor well, he rebounds better than his competition and he can light it up when needed. But he is rusty. Playing against ABA competition and private workouts can only get a player so far. This will be a test for him. If he can shake it all off and play like he used to, Maddox will be a first rounder. 

Jobey Thomas, UNC-Charlotte - Thomas is a long shot to be drafted but it is good exposure for him. He ranks right up there with the draft’s best perimeter shooters. If a team is looking for a deep threat and that only, Thomas could be drafted. Free agency is the likely route for him though. Depending on his performance, he could be a late second rounder. 

Vincent Yarbrough, Tennessee - Yarbrough is tough to figure out. Either he’s hot or he’s nowhere to be seen. But his game is that way too. If he shows his explosiveness that he has, then he could explode into the twenties of the draft. If not, back to the second round he goes again. 

Team 3 

Matt Barnes, UCLA - His name began to surface at the end of the season regarding the draft. Now he has been working out with a couple of NBA teams. Barnes is one of those guys that is a jack of all trades but not a master of any. He is the ultimate role player. Barnes is a scrappy player who plays with heart. If a coach or team is looking for a good player who brings energy off the bench, Barnes is your guy. These type of players get noticed at Chicago. 

Steve Logan, Cincinnati - Here is Logan’s chance to move up the charts. He is a great scorer; there isn’t a worry about that. But the question about his game is his ability to run the team and be a pass first point guard. Looking at this team he is on for the camp, Logan will be able to involve a lot of his teammates and shine thus moving himself up in the draft. 

Chris Massie, Memphis - When Massie declared for the draft, everyone scratched their heads. He doesn’t possess anything special offensively or defensively but he is 6-10, 250. Teams in the Western Conference are always looking for bodies to throw at Shaq. He is almost 25 years old, which may keep teams away from him. 

Byron Mouton, Maryland - Mouton is still a long shot to be drafted however he did fair well during limited time at Portsmouth. He has a nice pedigree with winning a national championship. He has adapted to being a role player instead of a primary scorer. He brings leadership, maturity and great defense to a team. That alone puts himself above the underclassmen tagged with upside. 

Luke Recker, Iowa - Every team needs a bench player who can shoot from outside. Recker is that kind of player. His stock will remain the same regardless of his performance at Chicago. Second round is his spot. 

Tamar Slay, Marshall - At 6-9, Slay makes for a tempting prospect at shooting guard. His name has quietly moved out of many draft conversations of late but after Chicago, they could be back and bigger. He is a great scorer and has good range. Remember Trenton Hassell out of last year’s draft? Slay could be like him. Small school, big time scorer and ready for quality playing time in the NBA. Chicago could be Slay’s stepping stone. 

Team 4 

Lenny Cooke, Every high school in America - This will be the biggest test for Cooke to date. The days of playing summer AAU ball and high school all star games are in the past. He will be playing with the big buys with even bigger boys watching. The buzz has been somewhat non-existent surrounding Cooke so far. That may be because he didn’t play in the McDonald’s All American game or even his senior season in high school. Chicago is an introductory period for the entire league. 

Reggie Evans, Iowa - Think Popeye Jones. All rebounds, all the time. Teams know what they are getting with him. Thus his stock won’t increase too dramatically with a good performance at Chicago. Regardless, he will be a decent pro with his rebounding skills and aggressiveness in the paint. 

Randy Holcomb, San Diego State - ESPN believes Holcomb could be one of the players who benefits the most from Chicago. Holcomb is an athletic slashing small forward who has a nice above the rim game. According to Andy Katz, that is just the thing that makes coaches get all giddy about during these types of events. Guess we’ll see if he’s right come draft night. 

Predrag Savovic, Hawaii - Savovic has benefited from coming inland from Hawaii. He was always known as a good outside shooter. Now teams are seeing what all the hype was about. His range is very NBA ready. Looking at the team he will be playing with, Savovic will have plenty of opportunity to show off his best asset. 

Darius Songalia, Wake Forest - Songalia is a likely choice to play himself into the first round. He is a warrior under the basket, he has good moves in the post, his outside touch is decent, he plays nice defense and he has played ACC basketball for four years. Those are all things NBA teams seem to like. If the hype finds a player from this camp, it should be Songalia. Watch for his stock to improve. 

Marcus Taylor, Michigan State - Hopefully Chicago will teach Taylor a tough life lesson. He needs to go back to school. If his performance is any less than what teams are wanting from him, he should heed the advice a la Jason Gardner and return to school. Taylor is a good kid from a good family. There shouldn’t be any question that he won’t take into consideration the feedback regarding his game. 

Team 5 

Robert Archibald, Illinois - Again, with the draft being very weak at the draft position, guys like Archibald will have a good chance of hearing their name on draft night. Archibald isn’t a great center but he isn’t average either. Several teams have worked him out privately as well. Centers generally make a bigger splash at Chicago more than any other position. 

Lee Benson, Brown Mackie JC - See Chris Massie then tack on four more years. Benson is a risk. His past will always haunt him regardless of the fact that he says he has grown up and learned a lesson. Teams who are rebuilding will most likely pass. Teams like San Antonio, the Lakers, Dallas, and other veteran heavy teams could gamble on him. Certainly a good performance will increase his chances of a good draft position. Right now, it is on the bubble. 

Andy Ellis, Texas Tech - See Archibald. Ellis can actually play both spots. He will most likely fall into a power forward position because of his athleticism for a big man. Don’t expect too much from him though. 

Freddie Jones, Oregon - Without question, Jones is the most athletic player in Chicago. Several teams, particularly those in the mid first round, will watch him. Also consider the lack of quality shooting guards in the draft as well. That boosts his stock dramatically. Jones has always been a first round type of player but he has the potential to jump into the teens. Keep in eye on him. 

Uche Okafor, Missouri - Much like Tito Maddox, Okafor has been missing in action for the last year due to NCAA violations. Okafor was once compared to Theo Ratliff if that sparks your memory. Okafor is a project. He hasn’t played competitive basketball for too long and sitting out last year didn’t help matters. In a draft that lacks quality centers, Okafor is a tempting project. 

Jannero Pargo, Arkansas - Pargo has quietly made his name known to the NBA. He has always had great range on his shot and while at Arkansas he never played point guard full time. While at Portsmouth he impressed scouts with his court vision and was dropping assists like crazy. 

Team 6 

Lonny Baxter, Maryland - A tremendous career at Maryland surely won’t go unnoticed neither will his workhouse game either. Young teams like Memphis and the Clippers will be paying particular attention to guys like Baxter. They need a winning player on their team. Baxter is coachable as well. Throw in an above average camp and he will benefit. 

Lynn Greer, Temple - Did Greer ever sit on minute on the bench during his career? He goes full speed all the time. Greer makes those around him play better. He reminds me a lot of Earl Watson. Watson, if you remember, floated beneath the draft radar last year and came into Seattle and contributed right away. Greer will be the same way. 

John Salmons, Miami - 6-7 point guards don’t come around very often. That has struck interest in a lot of teams who are looking to add some quality depth to their backcourt. Salmons is a good candidate for walking away from Chicago as a wanted commodity. 

Sylvere Bryan, Tampa - Bryan is a long shot to be drafted but he has been working out privately for the Hawks and the Grizzlies. Both are in need of a rebounder and defensive presence. Bryan is just that. Chicago is a nice platform for him. Since he played at Division II Tampa, he doesn’t get that much exposure. This is a place where he could play himself into the draft. 


If you have any questions or comments, please feel free to email me at [email protected].


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

team six beat teams five

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/draft_2002.html

2002 NBA Pre-Draft Camp (June 4-7):
In the camp's opening game on Wednesday, Lonny Baxter's double-double (15 points and 10 rebounds) led Team 6 to an 85-68 victory over Team 5. Lynn Greer added 12 points on 5-of-7 shooting while passing for five assists and Ronald Murray scored 13 points for the victors. Team 5, which faced a 20 point deficit at the half, was led by efforts from Robert Archibald (11 points on 4-5 FG), Lee Benson (8 points, 7 rebounds) and David Graves (9 points on 3-4 from three-point range). Two games will be played on Wednesday evening--the first at 5:00 (Team 1 vs. Team 2) and the second one at 6:30 (Team 3 vs. Team 4).


the box score to the game is there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...020605bullscamp.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

Players Wheel, Execs Deal

Only a couple of the 65 players at this year's NBA predraft camp are consistently listed as first-round picks in mock drafts.

Lottery-pick "locks" will skip the camp so as not to affect their draft standing and won't arrive until Friday or Saturday for their league-mandated physicals.

The Bulls own the second overall pick. So why will general manager Jerry Krause, his assistant, B.J. Armstrong, coach Bill Cartwright and the rest of the Bulls' coaching and scouting staffs not miss a session of the three-day event, which began Wednesday at Moody Bible Institute's Solheim Center?

Several reasons. For starters, this camp unofficially marks the beginning and acceleration of trade talks leading up to the June 26 NBA draft.

"Everybody but two teams [in the Finals] will be here, and they will still make a session or two," Krause said. "There will be talks during the week."

Assuming Houston drafts 7-foot-5-inch Chinese center Yao Ming, the Bulls at this point are leaning toward selecting Duke point guard Jay Williams. But talks can change things, as the Bulls proved last year when they traded Elton Brand.

Golden State is rumored to be interested in trading up for Williams. Cleveland's Andre Miller is on the trading block for the right price. So the Bulls will be involved in discussions.

"You have to listen," Krause said.

Williams is scheduled to work out for the Bulls next Thursday and Friday. In an interview two weeks ago, Williams said he "would love to be a part of [the Bulls]," and spoke glowingly of the city and fans of Chicago.

It looks as if Williams will be available. Calling the move "a pretty good indication" of what the Rockets want to do with the first pick, Houston general manager Carroll Dawson is planning a trip to China to meet with Yao's representatives.

Krause made such a trip in February, and the Bulls were one of two teams to be granted a private workout when Yao came to Chicago in May for a league-wide workout at Loyola University. Thus, Krause said another such trip is unnecessary if by chance Yao should fall to the Bulls.

"We feel very confident in our ability to sign him," Krause said. "That's why we went over and spent 10 days with him."

The predraft camp, meanwhile, affords the Bulls an opportunity to scout players for their two second-round picks. Krause said it's common practice for the Bulls to add players to their individual workout schedule off strong performances at this camp.

Last year the Bulls drafted Trenton Hassell with the first pick of the second round after watching him at Moody. The Bulls own the 30th and 43rd picks overall, the former being the second pick of the second round. There are 29 NBA teams, but only 28 first-round selections because Minnesota was penalized for an under-the-table deal with forward Joe Smith.

"At this camp, you see kids in game competition against peers, which is obviously an advantage," Krause said. "There are no games in our individual workouts. We like to see the kids who want to play rather than shying away from it."

Layups: Notre Dame forward Ryan Humphrey finished with 21 points on 9-of-10 shooting in 23 minutes despite suffering a nasty fall that required four stitches to close a cut in his head. … Krause said the Bulls are waiting to see if Mike Dunleavy remains in the draft before scheduling a workout.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Heres the run down on the first three games. Box scores are on the sight as well. 

http://www.nba.com/draft2002/camp02_020605.html


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Alright, my boy Aaron McGhee seemed to dominate with 31 points!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*day two*

http://www.nba.com/draft2002/camp02_020606.html

Baxter Owns Second Half Once Again 


CHICAGO, June 6 – Coaches love players who play their best when it counts most. For the second straight evening at the 2002 NBA Pre-Draft Camp, Lonny Baxter of the NCAA champion Maryland Terrapins dominated play in the second half, and for the second consecutive night, that domination led to a win for his team. 

Baxter, a bulky forward out to prove he can continue to outwork and outperform more athletic opponents at the next level the way he did in the college ranks, exploded for 20 of his game-high 30 points in the second half and overtime, leading Team 6 to a 112-106 victory over Team 3 (Box Score) in the most compelling of three matchups on the middle day of play at Moody Bible Institute.

Baxter, whose size and athletic ability have been questioned for years as sleeker and more explosive athletes garnered more notice, helped his team erase a 13-point second half deficit, scored on a putback to send the game into overtime, and scored five of his team’s last seven points in OT to preserve the victory. 

In addition to Baxter’s heroics, the game featured a bravura performance by Cincinnati guard Steve Logan, who fought off a nagging back injury to contribute 16 points and a game-high 11 assists (with only two turnovers) in a losing cause for Team 3. Logan showed some dynamic dealing on the fastbreak, with several slick passes over and under the arms of defenders finding his teammates for transition baskets. Most impressive, much of Logan’s work came against well-regarded Lynn Greer of Temple, who compiled 11 points and five assists for victorious Team 6. 

Team 3 had taken a 54-46 halftime lead behind fine perimeter shooting from UCLA’s Matt Barnes (13 points), Iowa’s Luke Recker (16 points) and Baxter’s Maryland teammate Byron Mouton (14 points). But after Recker’s layup gave Team 3 a 63-50 lead three minutes into the second half, Baxter and Miami’s John Salmons (13 points) went to work, erasing that deficit by scoring five points apiece in a 20-6 run that put Team 6 ahead 70-69, with 11:42 remaining. After that, neither team was able to build more than a four-point lead, and Baxter’s putback of his own miss sent the game into an extra session.

In the overtime, George Williams of Houston put Team 6 ahead for good with a short jumper that gave his team a 105-104 edge with 1:31 remaining. Baxter hit three of four free throws and added a layup to secure the win.

Baxter made 10-of-19 field goal attempts and 10-of-11 free throws. He also grabbed a game-high 12 rebounds. Lubos Barton of Valparaiso nailed seven of nine shots and scored 16 points for the victors. 

TEAM ONE 82, TEAM FOUR 80: (Box Score) Ohio State’s Brian Brown scored nine of his team-high 13 points in the second half as Team 1 withstood a pair of second-half rallies by Team 4 in holding on for the victory. Team 1 barely survived 13 second-half points by Hawaii’s Predrag Savovic, who tallied a game-high 17 points in defeat. Savovic nailed a three-point basket with 2.3 seconds left to draw his team within 82-80, but Team 1 was able to run out the clock and survive. 

While Brown and Savovic operated on the perimeter, several muscular forwards made a big impact on the game. Florida’s Udonis Haslem registered 12 points and a team-high nine rebounds for the winners, while Utah’s Chris Burgess snared a game-high 10 rebounds and added nine points for Team 4. Darius Songaila of Wake Forest (eight points, nine rebounds) scored six quick points as part of an 11-2 run that brought Team 4 within 67-66 with 5:45 remaining in the game, but they could draw no closer. 

Marlon Parmer of New Mexico had an effective outing, notching 11 points and a game-high six assists for Team 4 and displaying a few point guard instincts. Seven-foot Jason Jennings of Arkansas State (11 points) showed some agility and also made his presence felt with a couple of rim-rattling dunks on the fastbreak for Team 1. Marcus Taylor of Michigan State tallied 11 points, five rebounds, three assists and no turnovers for Team 4.

TEAM TWO 96, TEAM FIVE 86: (Box Score) Tito Maddox of Fresno State provided the speed and Corsley Edwards of Central Connecticut State supplied the power as the two shared team-high scoring honors with 17 points in Team 2’s win. Maddox, who did not play this past season after being declared ineligible by Fresno State, flashed the form that helped him average 13.5 points and 8.0 assists (fourth in the nation) a year ago. Edwards, a physically imposing 280-pounder, carved out space down low for high percentage shots, then made seven of his eight free throw attempts to top off an efficient performance.

Maddox scored two baskets and Edwards one during a crucial 8-0 run early in the second half that gave Team 2 some breathing room at 62-50 with 15:32 remaining. While much time remained after the mini-burst, Team 5 never got closer than eight points after it occurred. Ryan Humphrey of Notre Dame, who played through a scary injury that required four stitches in the back of his scalp on Wednesday, toughed it out and contributed 12 points, eight rebounds and three blocked shots in the win. Chris Christoffersen of Oregon, not known as an offensive factor, added 13 points and missed just one shot in the game. 

Team 5, which struggled to 40.5% shooting, got 11 points, four rebounds and four assists from Arkansas’ Jannero Pargo, while Florida’s Teddy Dupay tallied 12 points. Uche Okafor of Missouri posted 10 points and eight rebounds for Team 5. 

INJURY REPORT: Lenny Cooke of Northern Valley Regional High School at Old Tappan (N.J.), Israel Sheinfeld of Hapoel Tel Aviv (Israel) and Peter Fehse of SV Halle in Germany all were held out of action for the second straight day. Fehse, who reported to camp with a severe right ankle sprain, will not play in the rest of the camp, while Cooke (left great toe sprain) and Sheinfeld (right mid-foot sprain) are listed as day-to-day. 

Fred Jones of Oregon played 22 minutes and scored eight points despite a right shoulder rotator cuff strain that was expected to keep him on the sidelines Thursday. Chris Massie of Memphis tallied seven points and six rebounds in just 14 minutes while playing through a lower back contusion suffered Wednesday. Both players are questionable for Friday’s final day of games.


----------

